# 16 weeks and feeling really FULL and bloated?



## trudie100

Hey ladies

I was 16 weeks yesterday and ive had some kind of muscle pains this week which i assume is just things growing and stretching

but the last couple of days ive had this mad FULL feeling, like my tummy feels a little hard and i literally feel full and bloated and uncomfy

anyone else had anything like this?


----------



## Mabythistime

Yes, but not all the time. I starve in the morning, have lunch, and then am unable to eat anything for supper. That "full" feeling comes from now where and it stays till bed time for me.

Yes, it is not a comfy feeling, almost feels like I have overeaten.....Yuk


----------



## Lully2011

I got this too but I think my problem was I was constipated, are you having problems going to the toilet?


----------



## Mabythistime

Lully2011 said:


> I got this too but I think my problem was I was constipated, are you having problems going to the toilet?

Haha could be, toilet is my worst enemy now :haha: 

Better than it was, but still not the way it should be.:blush: Would be interesting to hear if Trudie has the same?


----------



## Lully2011

Peppermint green tea! Its my hero!!!! :D :D give it a go!


----------



## trudie100

YES ive been big time constipated pretty much since i first found out i was pregnant

I have to take lactalose every week as it gets that bad, but i've 'been' this week after having some so assumed it wasnt because of that

Cringeeee but think it may be trapped wind maybe ha x


----------



## Flowerpot

I feel exactly the same. I just saying to everybody 'but I'm just eating a tiny bit and I feel full to my limit'. I go to bed feeling full and feel the same in the morning. Its an awful feeling.


----------



## Lully2011

Its one of the downsides to pregnancy, it does pass...excuse the pun ha! It does come back an odd time to haunt me :(


----------



## bubbles19

yes!! my whole body aches at the moment though lol knees are stiff hips are stiff and achey, belly feels bloated and my muscels feel like ive done a real hard work out, my toilet issue's are driving me mad too lol. oh being pregnant is not the most graceful thing i have ever done lol! x


----------



## babyjoy10

hi im 16 weeks too and i am constantly bloated especially at night time my belly is big round and hard ,i think im one of the lucky one since i got pregnant i have gone a day with out goin for a poo (sorry tmi), i thought maybe it was baby bump until my dr told me baby was still hiding behind pubic bone so i guess its just bloat and prob just fat form eatin too much :)


----------



## michelleclare

Hey hun,
i had these pain in stomach and was soo bloated! My stomach was solid i put it down to growing until one morning i woke is alot of pain! I went to GP and he said i was having gastric pain and gave me gaviscon advance! I now cant eat fried food without been in pain the next morning! Does your stomach hurt to touch? :hugs:


----------



## lissaw

I'm 18 weeks and still feeling the same way


----------

